# Announcing Excel User Conference



## BobUmlas (Dec 14, 2012)

ANNOUNCEMENT:
There will be an Excel User Conference May 1-3 in California. There are 3 instructors: Bob Umlas(me) (an Excel MVP), Tom Urtis (an Excel MVP), and Szilvia Juhasz (an Excel trainer). 
The location is either San Francisco or Los Angeles, still working out details. Please email me at bobumlas at hotmail.com if you think you may be interested and I will follow up with you when the details are known, including which city, agenda, cost, etc. Please use subject of "EUC Interest" in the email. Hope to see you there!


----------

